# gibt es V-Brake-Adapter um in eine 26"-Gabel ein 24"Rad einzubauen?



## czippi (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist ja der Abstand der Bremsensockel zu den Felgen.
Und weil die Kindergabeln alle so kagge sind, möchte ich gerne eine ältere 26er-Gabel verbauen. Damit das rad nicht wie ein Chopper steht, soll aber das 24"-Rad eingebaut werden.

Gibt es solche Adapter auf diesem Planeten? Wenn ja: wo?
Oder: wie heißen diese im Fachjargon?

Grüße, czippi


----------



## cannondalebiker (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine alte RS Q 21 umgebaut indem ich den Brakebooster neu angefertigt habe und diesen dann mit tieferen Cantisockeln ausgestattet.
Das geht bei alten Gabeln gut, da der Booster verschraubt ist und somit gewechselt werden kann.
Das 24" Vorderrad konnte ich somit problemlos verwenden.
Elastomere auf einer Seite raus, andere Seite modifiziert.
( für 26 Kg Fahrergewicht)
Die Gabel wiegt jetzt ca. 1200 Gramm und funktioniert tiptop.

Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (2. Oktober 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine alte RS Q 21 umgebaut indem ich den Brakebooster neu angefertigt habe und diesen dann mit tieferen Cantisockeln ausgestattet.
> Das geht bei alten Gabeln gut, da der Booster verschraubt ist und somit gewechselt werden kann.
> Das 24" Vorderrad konnte ich somit problemlos verwenden.
> ...



Das hört sich gut an! Genauso etwas habe ich auch vor. Jetzt bin ich aber erst 3 Jahr in der MTB-Szene aktive, kenne die alten Gabeln nicht. Ich kenne nur die Ausführungen bei denen die Gabelbrücke fest verschschweißtwasweißichwieverbunden sind. Geschraubte kenn ich leider nicht. Und Bilder findet man auch nicht wie Sand am Meer im www. Kannst Du mir ein oder mehrer Fotos davon zusenden.

Im Moment habe ich die tonnenschwere RST modifiziert (Elastomere raus und auf einer Seite die Feder raus). Mein Sohn hat ebenfalls 26kg fahrfertig auf der Waage. 

Grüße, MIcha


----------



## cannondalebiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Foto machen und einstellen (wenn es klappt).
Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## czippi (8. Oktober 2008)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Foto machen und einstellen (wenn es klappt).
> Gruß Cannondalebiker


hab dir meine emailadresse (für den Fall das es mit dem Einstellen nicht klappt) ins Postfach gelegt.
Schonmal danke, Micha


----------



## cannondalebiker (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
anbei die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## czippi (12. November 2008)

Hi Cannondalebiker,
wenn Du nochmal ca. 400g/Reifen sparen möchtest: Schwalbe Mow Joe.
24x1,85 -> 420Gramm. (ist aber kein Schnäppchen, kosten ca. 30...33 Euro).
Kommt deswegen auch nur vorne drauf 

Der Booster ist in der Mache.

Grüße, Micha


----------



## czippi (27. November 2008)

hier die Lösung:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ntiti-V-Brake-Plate-Adapter-24-26::12772.html

Also Leuts: schön die ehemaligen Hightechgabel in die 24er Bikes einbauen

Grüße, Micha


----------



## Stopelhopser (3. Januar 2009)

Weitere Lösung:
26" Disc only Gabel nehmen und Cantisockeln in Schellenform montieren
wie von Pace für die Carbon Disc Only Starrgabel erhältlich.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k381/a4137/v-brake-bremsschellen-fuer-rc31.html

oder DT Swiss

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k381/a7657/v-brake-kit-fuer-dt-gabeln.html

Von irgendeinen Hersteller gab es noch welche, die bezüglich des Durchmesser der Tauchrohre flexibler waren. Die Befestigung entsprach eher der von hochwertigeren Schlauchschellen. Ich suche diese Teile selber gerade, deshalb bin ich auf den Thread gestossen.

Als Leichtbaufreak kann man noch die Post Mount Sockel abfeilen.

Vielleichts findest Du (wie ich) eine günstige Gabel, wo das Post Mount Gewinde hoffnungslos vermurkst ist, so daß selbst mit Helicoil nix mehr geht und die Gabel damit für disc Betrieb wertlos ist.


----------

